# Help with women's shoe size 5.5



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

My sister is interested in getting into cycling and I'm trying to help her out as much as I can. In looking for a pair of shoes, what size would she look for in a Euro shoe? She wears 5.5 US. What is the equivalent for Sidi? A 36 Euro? I saw a pair of men's Genius 4 in 36 and was wondering if she would fit them. thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Shoe size equivalents*

...aren't an exact science, but if she is a US womens' 5.5 then she is a candidate for a Euro 36.

Each manufacturer will have a size chart for their shoes, but you do have to try them on.

The Genius shoes you mention may work, but are they mens or womens'?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I say go with her to your LBS and have her try on shoes.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

She needs to try some on. Different brands and models fit differently even if they're the same size. Additionally, if they make both a men's and women's version of the same shoe, the women's will be narrower.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

You really do have to try them on--different brands vary widely. Sidi is italian and makes a narrow shoe. If your sister doesn't have narrow feet they might not work for her (they don't for me--not the ones I've tried on, anyway).


----------



## piaadoll (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm a 5.5 and i'm currently wearing a 37.5 zeta sidi...it's so true how different brands have different sizing! i found out i'm different euro sizing in shimano and pearl izumi shoes.


----------

